# " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led



## Sabrewolf (Feb 22, 2010)

*" 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

After many months of design, Zeruel and myself have come up 
with this flashlight/searchlight project that we would like to
offer Cpf members once things get going.

It is a hybrid light that offers a good balance of throw and flood
for up close and far away lighting. Renderings are shown below
to give you a good idea of what the light looks like. The body 
is composed of 3 parts. A middle section housing all the parts.
And 2 outer shells. It will be about 1.25in/32mm thick, With the
other dimensions listed in the pictures below. a 7075 Aluminum
metal will be used in all 3 sections, And will be Hard Anodized
in a type 3 coating. Black/Olive/Natural finishes will be offered.











This light will be offered in 3 different configurations using the same body shell:

2k 3x MC-E leds powered by 5x 18650 Batteries. 
4k 3x SST-90 leds powered by 3x 18650 Batteries.
6k 2x SST-90 leds and 1x CSM-360 led powered by 5x 18650 Batteries.


Estimated Max output Lumens in listed order from above:
(numbers vary depending on type of 18650 batteries used)
(These are Actual calculated numbers AT the led)

2k 1800-2100 Lumens
4k 4000-5000 Lumens
6k 6000-10000 Lumens


Runtime ratings on these lights at MAX output.
(runtimes may not be continuous due to heat buildup)
(All models will most likely have a 20hr+ LOW runtime)

2k 1.5hrs-1.75hrs 
4k 30-40mins
6k 30-40mins


These 3 versions will utilize the Taskled line of Drivers.
(all models will be configured for 5-Level adjustable output)

2k Hipflex configured for 2.8a Max output
4k and 6k will use the D2Flex driver


Prices depend upon the model you choose:
(these are Approximate prices)

2k 450$-550$
4k 650$-750$
6k 850$-950$


AW Protected or similar Protected battieries
will be required for the 4k and 6k.

IMR Batteries are recommended if you want to
run the 6k to its Max potential of 10k lumens.

The 2k can use DX protected batteries because
the total Ah draw on the batts would be less than
2,400mA, Or less than 1c.

The batteries will be in an Isolated tray inside the
body of the light. Thier will also be a builtin charging
option with all 3 models. And they will come out as
a unit so you can swap out trays easily.

A prototype is being made that will go to the designer "Zeruel".
Then you will all see what a monster of a light it is !!

More Details to come!!!


----------



## saabluster (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight using the CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Love it. Looks like something from Star Trek TNG. Make it so.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

All I can say is


----------



## ftumch33 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

6k 6000-10000 Lumens...
Yeah Baby! Now we`re talkin`!
I can`t wait to see the prototype!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

I am currently somewhere between "DUDE! That is so friggen awesome" and giggling like a school girl. 

SO, I will jsut say that this seems like an interesting project, and I look forward to seeing it come to fruition. 

5X18650..that's a lot of li-ion! Any thoughts to using a balanced pack or very safe chemistry cells?


----------



## 276 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Wow!! this looks really cool!!


----------



## pepko (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

nice ...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

that looks very interesting.

i could see one of these being mounted in a cradle in the back of my next car.

will this be running the 18650s recharged in the light, or will they be easily removable so they can be swapped out easily ?

having a lower level would be handy too - like 800ish lumens, along with the 6-10k lumens


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Looks nice!


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Neat! That's an amazing amount of lumens from a truly tiny package....and a very nice looking design as well! Well done.

I have one question about the location of the cooling fins, though. (Of course, I don't know much about flashlight design, so please take this question with a grain of salt!). I noticed that the cooling fins (which is where I assume most of the heat would be dissipated) are located directly under the handle, which is where your hand would be. Would dissipating the heat towards the handle make the light too hot to carry? (I imagine that you'd run into the same issue with the "underhand carry" option you'd pictured.)

In other words, the hottest part of the flashlight (the head) is usually located far away from where we hold it (the body)....so I'm just wondering whether this design creates any functional problems. Of course, I'm not as familiar with the SST-90s, so they may run cooler than the LEDs I'm used to.

Again, this is just food for thought, since I'm really excited about the prospect of this light coming to market!

- FITP


----------



## paulr (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

:wow: Would be interesting to use a standard laptop or camcorder battery, instead of those scary loose cells (protection or no protection).


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



FlashInThePan said:


> Neat! That's an amazing amount of lumens from a truly tiny package....and a very nice looking design as well! Well done.
> 
> I have one question about the location of the cooling fins, though. (Of course, I don't know much about flashlight design, so please take this question with a grain of salt!). I noticed that the cooling fins (which is where I assume most of the heat would be dissipated) are located directly under the handle, which is where your hand would be. Would dissipating the heat towards the handle make the light too hot to carry? (I imagine that you'd run into the same issue with the "underhand carry" option you'd pictured.)
> 
> ...



Thanks all for liking the design. 

The fins are Sabrewolf's suggestion to whom I defer for technical and engineering matters.

That's a good point there. But I believe the fins wouldn't be hot, it'll be warm at the most. Check out other high output lights with fins, like Neofab Legion II, M1X, M30, the role of fins is to help dissipate the heat through the width of it and by the time it reaches the tip, it would not be scorching anymore. Of course, this will also depend on the amount of heatsink within the light, how hard the LEDs are driven and the depth of the fins. I hope Sabrewolf will correct me if I'm wrong here. :thinking:

In case anyone's wondering, the 3 blue slots on the head are supposed to be trits allocation and the 6K with blue lines might be lighted or GITD. This apply to the trit and ON button on the primary switch as well.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Zeruel is correct in his answers 

AW Protected or similar Protected battieries
will be required for the 4k and 6k.

IMR Batteries are recommended if you want to
run the 6k to its Max potential of 10k lumens.

The 2k can use DX protected batteries because
the total Ah draw on the batts would be less than
2,400mA, Or less than 1c.

The batteries will be in an Isolated tray inside the
body of the light. Thier will also be a builtin charging
option with all 3 models. And they will come out as
a unit so you can swap out trays easily.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Come to papa! :twothumbs Can't wait to see the proto and some more numbers such as lower levels and runtime once it is put together!!!


----------



## Data (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Super cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ftumch33 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

how about a plug in adapter so it can be run off of electricity when the batteries die or a regular wall plug to charge it?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



ftumch33 said:


> how about a plug in adapter so it can be run off of electricity when the batteries die or a regular wall plug to charge it?


 
That Will be an option too. I am going to put tripod mounts
on the light so you can use it as a worklight/arealight.
Also shooting for a 2000 lumen continuous runtime so you
can take advantage of that feature.


----------



## Th232 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Ooh, very nice!

Small question:



Sabrewolf said:


> This light will be offered in 3 different configurations using the same body shell:
> 
> 2k 3x MC-E leds powered by 5x 18650 Batteries.
> 4k 3x SST-90 leds powered by 3x 18650 Batteries.
> 6k 2x SST-90 leds and 1x CSM-360 led powered by 5x 18650 Batteries.



If they're all using the same shell and the 4k version uses only 3x 18650s, what's taking up the rest of the space? Only thing I can think of are some really deep reflectors/optics.

Actually, second question while I'm typing, what reflectors/optics are you using?


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

I am making seperate battery trays for the 2k/4-6k 
There will be trays that have builtin recharging too 

Ohh, The reflectors are custom made for this light.
Most likely 1in/25mm diameter X 2in/50mm deep Orangepeel.



Th232 said:


> Ooh, very nice!
> 
> Small question:
> 
> ...


----------



## aurum (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Too expensive for me but nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Th232 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Thanks for the info, I'll be watching this one very carefully.:twothumbs


----------



## DIWdiver (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



Sabrewolf said:


> A prototype is being made that will go to the designer "Zeruel".
> Then you will all see what a monster of a light it is !!
> 
> More Details to come!!!


 
Not to rain on your parade (but that's exactly what I'm about to do), but aren't you getting a little ahead of yourselves? You haven't even seen a prototype and you're quoting prices and performance?

Maybe I'm all wet (and PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong), but isn't a little reality check appropriate?

Cooling fins: what cooling fins? the side view shows maybe a few mm of length available to the fins. Those aren't fins, they're ridges. They won't help much.

The CSM-360 draws about 80W and the SST-90 draws over 30W each to get the maximum output of 6000lm and 2000lm(x2) for your total of 10000lm. Given regulator efficiencies of 90% (which is optimistic), you are going to have to draw 155W or more from the batteries. With 5 cells, you need 31W/cell. At 4V, that's 7.75A. To run your quoted minimum of 30 minutes, you'd have to have 3875 mAH (or better, even at 2C rate) cells. Where do you get those in 18650 size, protected?

I built a dive light with about 16W max battery draw and 35 in^2 (22.6 cm^2) of surface area. In water it's fine, but operating in air, it gets uncomfortable to handle. You have something like twice the surface area, but ten times the power. That means your temperature rise will be 3-5 times as high as mine. After a few minutes you won't be able to pick the light up. It might smell a bit smoky too.



Sabrewolf said:


> Ohh, The reflectors are custom made for this light.
> Most likely 1in/25mm diameter X 2in/50mm deep Orangepeel.


 
Okay, so you haven't completed the reflector design yet. When do you expect to ship?



Sabrewolf said:


> 2k 1.5hrs-1.75hrs
> 4k 30-40mins
> 6k 30-40mins


 
Okay, so the 6K has almost 5 times the output, with high current (thus lower capactiy) batteries, but the burn time is only 2.5-3 times less? How does that compute?

Maybe it's too late at night to be writing something like this, and please accept my apologies if I'm missing something, but am I missing something?

D


----------



## ducati900sp (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Dayum...thats bad a$$!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



DIWdiver said:


> Not to rain on your parade (but that's exactly what I'm about to do), but aren't you getting a little ahead of yourselves? You haven't even seen a prototype and you're quoting prices and performance?
> 
> Maybe I'm all wet (and PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong), but isn't a little reality check appropriate?
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry to say, But your comments aren't even valid because this light 
is not even in the prototype stage yet. It is on Paper. There are alot of
things that will be changed, And will differ from the rendered drawings.
Please be patient while we work out more of the final details as the first
prototype come to fruition.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



DIWdiver said:


> Not to rain on your parade (but that's exactly what I'm about to do), but aren't you getting a little ahead of yourselves? You haven't even seen a prototype and you're quoting prices and performance?
> 
> Maybe I'm all wet (and PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong), but isn't a little reality check appropriate?
> 
> ...




Hey DIWdiver, presenting an initial sketch and targeted performance has always been a regular practice of modders here in CPF. In case you're not in the know, this is done for a few reasons. First, it's for the modders to share the excitement of a new interesting project, yes, in CPF, we do that a lot. It's about sharing an idea with everyone till the day it comes to fruition. Second, sometimes modders seek helpful input from CPFers in order to better the products and CPFers in turn, provided very good suggestions in a respectful and positive manner. Third, for modders to gauge the interest level of the project. Fourth, in some cases, to provide as much info as possible, this includes the kind of costs that will go into the project and in a way, giving interested buyers estimate prices that might be put up in the end.

While technically, you might see this project as impossible, we see it as a challenge and I have confidence in Sabrewolf to pull it off, all his creations so far have challenged the norm and they have succeeded in doing what he set them out to do.

And yes, it's too late at night and you're missing something; a little manners in the way you worded your post.


----------



## DIWdiver (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

First I'd like to apologize to Sabrewolf and Zeruel for the tone of my previous post. It was inappropriate and uncalled for.

I've looked at some of Sabrewolf's previous work, and it's impressive in it's artistry, clever design, and in the way it captures the excitement of the members.

And this is a pretty cool design too, not only in it's astounding light output, but also in that it's one of the very few designs around that's flat. This makes it useful in some applications where other massively bright lights simply can't be used. It's bound to create a lot of excitement in whatever its final form turns out to be.

However, I do think some of my points ARE valid. Especially the heat issue. That much heat in that small a package is not going to be dissipated satisfactorily just by the surface of the case. Perhaps a small fan could force some air flow through a cavity behind the LEDs? The nature of your design is such that it would lend itself to this much better than most others. There's also a lot of case out in front of the LEDs. I assume this is part of the reflector design, but it might work well as heatsink fins too if there was some airflow through it. Will the unit have thermal protection for the LEDs?


----------



## soghol (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Did you guys already consider making it from 2 U shaped alu plates, 1 shape that represent the upper, back and lower side of the box and the other would be the left side, front and right side of the box (horizontal u shaped).
The horizontal U acts as the leds heatsink, and the vertical one acts as the battery+circuitry heatsink.
Use alu plate with proper thickness, and then bend it, and the rest will be adding fins with CNC.
Just a thought, sorry for my bad english.


----------



## JulianP (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Thank you for advancing the development of flashlights. I hope you realize that at 10,000 lumens, you could have the best portable searchlight available. From a marketing perspective, it would be much sought after by emergency services, military etc. I humbly suggest adding flood-to-throw optics. I am only a collector, but I would consider buying one if it could throw a spot on a cloud.


----------



## Benson (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



JulianP said:


> I am only a collector, but I would consider buying one if it could throw a spot on a cloud.


Not happening. You realize this thing is portrayed as about 1.25" thick? I don't care _what_ optics you add in that space, you simply don't have the aperture for long-range throw given the surface brightness of current LEDs.


----------



## Grumpy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Make them stackable and snap together if they are thin enough.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



DIWdiver said:


> First I'd like to apologize to Sabrewolf and Zeruel for the tone of my previous post. It was inappropriate and uncalled for.
> 
> I've looked at some of Sabrewolf's previous work, and it's impressive in it's artistry, clever design, and in the way it captures the excitement of the members.
> 
> ...


 
The fins on the case are deeper than the prototype rendering is showing.
That will definately help with passive cooling. I do plan on making a very
simple clip-on heatsink with massive fins for constant-run use.
And dont worry about earlier , Tis no problemo :thumbsup:



soghol said:


> Did you guys already consider making it from 2 U shaped alu plates, 1 shape that represent the upper, back and lower side of the box and the other would be the left side, front and right side of the box (horizontal u shaped).
> The horizontal U acts as the leds heatsink, and the vertical one acts as the battery+circuitry heatsink.
> Use alu plate with proper thickness, and then bend it, and the rest will be adding fins with CNC.
> Just a thought, sorry for my bad english.


 
I Think i get what ya mean.. But could you draw a picture of what yer thinkin?



JulianP said:


> Thank you for advancing the development of flashlights. I hope you realize that at 10,000 lumens, you could have the best portable searchlight available. From a marketing perspective, it would be much sought after by emergency services, military etc. I humbly suggest adding flood-to-throw optics. I am only a collector, but I would consider buying one if it could throw a spot on a cloud.


 
Law enforcement and search/rescue is and avenue that i am looking into.
I have an officer friend in the local police department that tests out my
lights if i ask him. He brought my Mini-Edc P7 light out on a chase through
the local cemetary. Thought it was pretty cool that one of my lights got
a little fame with the local law enforcement :thumbsup: 



Benson said:


> Not happening. You realize this thing is portrayed as about 1.25" thick? I don't care _what_ optics you add in that space, you simply don't have the aperture for long-range throw given the surface brightness of current LEDs.


 
We can Dream, Cant we? hehe 



Grumpy said:


> Make them stackable and snap together if they are thin enough.


 
Thats definately dooable!!


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

The LEDs are on order and prototype will commence shortly.
There'll be irregular periods of silence and updates on this thread as the project progresses. And it will progress into what we think will be a first.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Nice idea. I'm interested. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Just ordered this monster 30mins ago:
http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten..._csm_360_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


----------



## scout24 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

You so crazy...


----------



## mash.m (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

hi,

seems to bee a cool light with some problems to be solved :twothumbs

i done also some tests with the 360. it will be hard to focus this baby for a good throw in this small light, maybe you can work with lenses.

thanks for sharing,

markus


----------



## reptiles (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



Sabrewolf said:


> Just ordered this monster 30mins ago:
> http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten..._csm_360_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf



Wow! That's Phat (couldn't resist.)


----------



## David Gretzmier (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Here's to hoping it will work ! - as it seems most folks who have ventured into the 2000 plus lumen club, heat may very well be an issue. without great increases in efficiency, you need great amounts of heatsink material. It may be that this LED does a better job at converting eletricity to light rather than heat. otherwise, my guess would be a much, much larger heatsink than 1.25 inches by 4 inches would be required to handle the heat of 6000 and 10000 lumens. But I've bought some of Sabrewolf's stuff before, and it exceeded my expectations. I say go for it and build it and see what happens.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



Sabrewolf said:


> Just ordered this monster 30mins ago:
> http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten..._csm_360_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


That Phatlight picture would make a good avatar...A flashing one would be even better.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> seems to bee a cool light with some problems to be solved :twothumbs
> 
> ...


 
The 360 is for Flood. Thats what the two SST-90 leds are for 

As this light's motto goes, 360 for show, 90 for throw


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Bought pretty much everything that Sabrewolf has put out in last ~18 months.... they get wilder all the time. I hate to say it but 6,000 lumens    is too much for me!


----------



## guiri (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*



Grumpy said:


> Make them stackable and snap together if they are thin enough.



Ohh, I like that. Maybe with some kind of spacers between for better airflow.


----------



## guiri (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Build it and they will come 

May I suggest a few more strategically positioned tripod threads so that you can furnish adapters so that people can attach this to bikes and other applications?

With a standard thread like that, people can pretty much make their own stuff and plenty of things exist on the market already..
(Just an example and please note that there are 1600+ items just on this site http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=clamp&N=0&Ns=p_PRICE_2|0&pn=22)

George


----------



## Sabrewolf (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Lots of mounting options will be available 
Inlcuding a Police-Style Windshield mount
just like those searchlights they have 



guiri said:


> Build it and they will come
> 
> May I suggest a few more strategically positioned tripod threads so that you can furnish adapters so that people can attach this to bikes and other applications?
> 
> ...


----------



## guiri (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Well, looking forward to it


----------



## xamoel (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

any news on that prototype? or am i missing another thread about this project?


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

According to Rob, the prototype is about to proceed. This is a complicated undertaking, so some pre-planning has taken place as well as brainstorming with another 2 respected modders here. However, Rob has a backlog of custom lights to clear, so the 6K isn't going as fast as he has hoped. :thinking:


----------



## xamoel (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

good to hear someone's still working on it! this project just sounds too great to be forgotten...


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Yes folks, This project is still underway.
But it is still in the planning stages at the moment


----------



## 276 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

i almost for got about this.


----------



## jedirock (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Dang, that's quite the light... Might be interested in one if it ever gets off the ground. I'm going to keep my eye on this one, especially the 6K.


----------



## warmurf (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Any updates guys??


----------



## Sabrewolf (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

I wish i had an update for ya folks 
Working on other projects still (taglights)
And still working on the design too


----------



## dudemar (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: " 6k " A Hybrid Flashlight/Searchlight 6k-10K Lumens with a CSM-360 "Luminus" Led*

Any news?


----------



## jeremiahbarrar (Dec 6, 2013)

*Please make this flashlight!*



Sabrewolf said:


> I wish i had an update for ya folks
> Working on other projects still (taglights)
> And still working on the design too



I hope you make this some day. Just some thoughts:

A active cooling system would provide more light output, by keeping the diodes cooler. Just use a CPU style heat sink and fan! It would only need to consume about 4 watts. I would make a vertical channel behind the leds with fins and a fan blowing up from the bottom. like this?
_________________
| -/
| -\
| -/
| -\
| -/
|______________*\

The * is the fan blowing air up, dashes represent many thin fins coming off the back of the led mounting plate.
Maybe add a voltage readout or power analyser that shows mAh used or something like that
Protection circuit and charging circuit would be interesting, you could use a large single pack that's easy to swap out
I think the single csm-360 LED at 6k lumens might be more than enough for most people


----------



## shine brighter (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Please make this flashlight!*

Really too bad this project didn't continue. I was interested way back when it was still going and was interested to see the finished product :sigh:


----------

